# snd_hda ICH7 problem.



## mohman (Mar 3, 2010)

I have FreeBSD 8.0 Stable.

Anyone here inform me for correct sysctl (device.hints) parametres.
snd_hda is loaded ok to memory, and this is the verbose logging from boot:


```
hdac0: <Intel 82801G High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xd01c0000-0xd01c3fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20090624_0136
hdac0: Reserved 0x4000 bytes for rid 0x10 type 3 at 0xd01c0000
hdac0: attempting to allocate 1 MSI vectors (1 supported)
hdac0: using IRQ 256 for MSI
hdac0: [MPSAFE]
hdac0: [ITHREAD]
hdac0: Probing codec #0...
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Analog Devices AD1981HD
hdac0:  HDA Codec ID: 0x11d41981
hdac0:        Vendor: 0x11d4
hdac0:        Device: 0x1981
hdac0:      Revision: 0x02
hdac0:      Stepping: 0x00
hdac0: PCI Subvendor: 0x02f91014
hdac0:  Found audio FG nid=1 startnode=2 endnode=32 total=30
hdac0:
hdac0: Processing audio FG cad=0 nid=1...
hdac0: GPIO: 0x40000004 NumGPIO=4 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdac0: GHOST: nid=2 j=0 entnum=4 index=0 res=0x00000401
hdac0:  nid 5 0x01014010 as  1 seq  0      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Green misc 0
hdac0:  nid 6 0x0221401f as  1 seq 15    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Green misc 0
hdac0:  nid 7 0x90070030 as  3 seq  0      Line-out Fixed jack  7 loc 16 color Unknown misc 0
hdac0:  nid 8 0x02a19040 as  4 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color    Pink misc 0
hdac0:  nid 9 0x01813041 as  4 seq  1       Line-in  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Blue misc 0
hdac0:  nid 10 0x01451020 as  2 seq  0     SPDIF-out  Jack jack  5 loc  1 color   Black misc 0
hdac0:  nid 22 0x90f30050 as  5 seq  0         Other Fixed jack  3 loc 16 color Unknown misc 0
hdac0:  nid 23 0x90930044 as  4 seq  4           AUX Fixed jack  3 loc 16 color Unknown misc 0
hdac0:  nid 24 0x01a19043 as  4 seq  3           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Pink misc 0
hdac0:  nid 25 0x90330042 as  4 seq  2            CD Fixed jack  3 loc 16 color Unknown misc 0
hdac0: Patched pins configuration:
hdac0:  nid 5 0x01014010 as  1 seq  0      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Green misc 0
hdac0:  nid 6 0x0221401f as  1 seq 15    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Green misc 0
hdac0:  nid 7 0x90070030 as  3 seq  0      Line-out Fixed jack  7 loc 16 color Unknown misc 0
hdac0:  nid 8 0x02a19040 as  4 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color    Pink misc 0
hdac0:  nid 9 0x01813041 as  4 seq  1       Line-in  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Blue misc 0
hdac0:  nid 10 0x01451020 as  2 seq  0     SPDIF-out  Jack jack  5 loc  1 color   Black misc 0
hdac0:  nid 22 0x90f30050 as  5 seq  0         Other Fixed jack  3 loc 16 color Unknown misc 0
hdac0:  nid 23 0x90930044 as  4 seq  4           AUX Fixed jack  3 loc 16 color Unknown misc 0
hdac0:  nid 24 0x01a19043 as  4 seq  3           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Pink misc 0
hdac0:  nid 25 0x90330042 as  4 seq  2            CD Fixed jack  3 loc 16 color Unknown misc 0

pcm0: <HDA Analog Devices AD1981HD PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA Analog Devices AD1981HD PCM #1 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
```

..no space left for additional info 
--------------------

so, no sound at all from any outputs (headphone, line etc...)
mixer command output settings (ogain, pcm)are all ok. 75:75 or so...

What is the simpliest thing to do to get soundcard parameters right.
I know problem is sysctl (device.hints) parameters, but what to write there. 
man snd_hda is like a hebrew to me (I don't know hebrew)

Also trying to `pkg_add -r oss`, but it doesn't work out of the box. 
chipset is intel ICH7. And it's IBM's 'thinkcentre' desktop computer.

Just need those device.hints parameters! 
I'm happy if just headphone output in fronpanel works. please help, and thank you.


----------



## joel@ (Mar 3, 2010)

Try

```
# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1
```


----------



## mav@ (Mar 3, 2010)

While your codec configuration is not completely correct, it is not completely wrong either. I would say it is more likely it should work. Send me to mav@FreeBSD.org full dmesg with hw.snd.verbose=4 set in loader.conf. Also show pindump with headphones connected at front and rear.


----------



## mohman (Mar 3, 2010)

joel@ said:
			
		

> Try
> 
> ```
> # sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1
> ```



I try that, but no sound, and mixer settings shows only vol and pcm, ogain and others are now missing.
I change that back to 0


----------



## mav@ (Mar 6, 2010)

I've missed that your 8-STABLE is quite old. Try to update your system. Support for this codec was improved at rev 203513 on 2010-02-05. If it doesn't help - send me new output.


----------

